# "Movember"



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Movember is almost here and men are growing facial hair and raising money for testicular and prostate cancer research but no one is talking about PREVENTION of these cancers. Here is a great article from the Harvard Health Publication

Diet, testicular cancer, and prostate cancer - Harvard Health Publications


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to see a prepper talking about 'preps' other than the norm. Good to see someone thinking outside the box. 

However, I am eating potato chips right now! Starting around this time of year , its hard to get outside in nasty weather, however it show in March with added weight gain and decreased physical activity. Thanks for the reminder, I'm going to hit my dreadmill this season.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dreadmill… I like that :lol:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I just bought a bunch of flax seed from Trader Joes to add to my smoothies (have to macerate them in a coffee grinder first). So far they have not been gentle to the digestive tract. That and the reasons in this article will get them thrown OUT!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WOW I'm having cheese with my Turkey Lunch meat for lunch. Flax seed in my cereal daily.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmm, wonder if I'm good if I'm eating cheese on my sandwich but also have flax seeds on it...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, [a-hem] I cannot grow a beard. Mom said I had too much Cherokee. Whatever. 
All four of my brothers can look like Scottish highlanders in 3 days.

But I digress. I think I eat pretty good. However, my retired military medical professional (they don't always have "DR.", on base) said they are NOT doing those tests unless they see a need or suspect a problem. He said "Men are't dying from that cancer anymore." Hmmmm.

That guy has been transferred. I have a new "Dr." now, I'll see what he sez when I am due for my physical.

Were does one buy a beard at?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

One of the problems I see with health care is they are reactive, not proactive (but they are getting there) when it comes to tests. When you hear of someone "getting cancer", its usually "too late" but then you hear health practitioners say to get tested often. 20 years ago you didn't hear this, it was to treat then maintain. Now its all about prevention and then treatment if you get a disease or illness. The year is 2014 folks, this is not medieval times! 

Just like the ebola crap.... I haven't heard a word of it since the 80's, but now they are getting 5 vaccines ready.... well, crap, don't you think its a little too late for that?! Should have focused more on that advertising instead of the newest iphone! ~mini rant off~


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's finally over. Been ready to scrape this mess off my face for weeks. Lots of guys out here did this. Myself included.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't shaved since 1977


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thinking about shaving it off. Then again, thinking about not worrying about it, right now.

Had the PSA test done, last month. 1.6. Nowhere near 4.0. Got something going for me!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ive never really kept a beard but since i grew it out... You know what i kinda like it. The wife does too so i think imma keep it. lol


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Ive never really kept a beard but since i grew it out... You know what i kinda like it. The wife does too so i think imma keep it. lol


Keeps the skeeters off in the summer and warm in the winter.... Never did own a scarf I just grow one.


----------

